# Literary Furry Sword & Sorcery?



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 16, 2008)

First, to define:

Sword and Sorcery explicitly refers to fantasy works with graphic battle scenes, savage swordplay, and supernatural elements that are NOT to be trusted unless you are well versed in the arts of sorcery (and even then, there is still plenty of risk). It's not really a form of fantasy (as we know it today) so much as an adventurous form of horror. 

This is the material of such authors as Robert E. Howard (famous for Conan, Bran Mak Morn, and Kull), Fritz Leiber (author behind the heroes Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser) and Micheal Moorcock (creator of Elric of Melniborne).

You can get a fleshier definition from here.

So, with this knowledge, does anyone know where some furry versions of it can be found in literary form? I am familiar with the Redwall books (which barely count as far as I am concerned. They aren't quite as gritty), and I also recognize there have been pastiches like Cerebus the Aardvark (comic book series), but what other offerings are there?

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## nekollx (Jul 21, 2008)

ive written a couple furry sword and sorcery epics if that counts i could link ya


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 22, 2008)

the two (or even three?) books centering around a fox named Volle are quite interesting, because this tine the focus is NOT on exchanging of bodily fluids, although there are some hot scenes. there is not much amgic, but the rest is like a secret-agent story set in a sword-and-sorcery world. the books should be available via Rabbit Valley.
if something which only involves a magical animal could count, Anne McCaffrey's "No One Noticed The Cat" is also recommendable. she also writes many mystical stories worth reading.
Paul Kidd has written two novels of the "Fangs Of K'aath" series, which might be more into S&S than the others mentioned. and while you're at it, "Fey" is a great parody on _every_ fandom around. 

most other novels I know about only feature animals, more or less magical. but I think those are not the stuff you're really looking after.


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 22, 2008)

For the Sword part, Would such elements be disqualified if elsewhere in the same Universe there were highly advanced societies which no longer used such bloody weapons and instead relied primarily or soley on impersonal weapons technologies? Even with High Technology and S&S in the same storylines/plots, within a single race/specie?

Would Sorceric elements that are powers given by god-beings and their agents, and unpredictable - "NOT to be trusted" - due to the cruelty of some of these god-beings and their agents, count?


----------



## Frasque (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Aldair-Legion-Beasts-Neal-Barrett/dp/0879976969


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

Redwall is a bit gritty, as there is at least one death in every book (and often, it's a major character).


----------



## cpam (Mar 20, 2009)

I've done a few.  Even won an Ursa Major award for one.

*Felicia And The Dreaded Book Of Un*
*Felicia And The Tailcutter's Curse*
*Felicia And The Wrath Of The Elder Glops*
*Felicia And The Cult Of The Rubber Nose*
*Felicia And The Border Collie Patrol*

Or you can have all five in the same volume, with a brand new story, in *The Vixen Sorceress*

And I do some related webcomics as well:

*Champion Of Katara*
*Felicia: The Sorceress' Apprentice*
*Seeker's Quest*


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 20, 2009)

cpam said:


> I've done a few.  Even won an Ursa Major award for one.
> 
> *Felicia And The Dreaded Book Of Un*
> *Felicia And The Tailcutter's Curse*
> ...



/curious/ Hmmm...Interesting, why haven't I seen these in bookstores? /curious/


----------



## cpam (Mar 20, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> /curious/ Hmmm...Interesting, why haven't I seen these in bookstores? /curious/



I've basically been self-publishing these over the past years and selling them through outlets like Second Ed's or at cons I attend -- apart from the online sites posted.  *Vixen Sorceress *is available through Amazon.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 23, 2009)

*Facepaws at necropsy*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Redwall is a bit gritty, as there is at least one death in every book (and often, it's a major character).


Yes, and the fool that wrote the series milks the "foxes are evil" mantra for all it's worth, and then some.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 27, 2009)

Lolz, I want to see some Furry LARPers, that fits here real well

I love mixing Fandoms and subcultures like this

Furry LARPers
FUrry Juggalos
Furry Surenos
Furry Trekkies
Furry Emos

Juggalo LARPers
Juggalo Trekkies,

you get the idea


----------

